# Ten must-have PC exclusive games in 2010



## NewsBytes (Dec 31, 2009)

10. Drakensang: The River Of Time
Release Date: TBA 2010
Genre: RPG
Drakensang: The Dark Eye was developed by Radon Labs and it was released in August 2008. The game had a deep combat system and good production values, but it was awfully mediocre in the storytelling department. Details on the storyline are scare; however it has been confirmed that The River of Time will be set in a timeline before the events of The Dark Eye.
 

9. Anno 1404: Venice
Release Date: February 2010
Genre: ...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------



## bippukt (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting list.

For any turn based strategy game fans, one must have game this year will be Elemental: War of Magic by Stardock. One thing that can be guaranteed is that the AI will be quite good. I am really looking forward to it.

*elementalgame.com/


----------



## official (Jan 19, 2010)

The Witcher Assassins of Kings is a must have for me.


----------



## eggman (Jan 19, 2010)

*i45.tinypic.com/2la62km.jpg


DIGIT COUNTING PHAIL!!!!


Such professionalism is the reason this magazine and forum is going down!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 19, 2010)

I think it's intentional.. Hinting that it will be awarded a zero place in the list which means one should not wait for as blizzard has been post phoning the title since years.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 20, 2010)

id go for PES (pro evolution soccer) 2010.when patched with the PESEdit patch,the game rises to an altogether new level.

Best PC footie game currently,that


----------



## N0x (Mar 20, 2010)

assassin's creed ii is a must have in 2010. it's one of the games most anticipated by me!


----------



## Coolpratz (Mar 21, 2010)

assassin's creed for me too.


----------

